# Qdobas Cilantro-Lime rice recipe?



## ElmoTheDestroyer (Dec 19, 2005)

I was curious if anyone happened to have the recipe (or one very similiar) to Qdobas Cilantro-Lime Rice?  

It's awesome stuff (I like it better than any kind of "mexican" rice I've had), it would be great to know how to make it at home!

Thanks!
--ElmoTheDestroyer


----------



## DampCharcoal (Dec 19, 2005)

Not so sure about Qdobas recipe but here's the rough cilantro-lime-rice recipe that Chipotle uses, it's very simple. 

2 cups cooked rice
1 tbs lime juice
1 tsp chopped fresh cilantro

Toss.

It's really a matter of taste, adjust to what you like!

Edit: Sorry, I meant the recipe that "Chipotle Mexican Grill" uses. It's a regional restaurant.


----------



## ElmoTheDestroyer (Dec 20, 2005)

Right on... I figured there wouldn't be much to it.  We got some Chipotle restaurants around here and its very similiar to Qdobas.

Thanks!
--ElmoTheDestroyer


----------



## punkchic46290 (Aug 29, 2006)

I work at Qdobas and while the recipe alreadye recipe for our ci posted is similar the recipe for our cilantro-lime rice is different


----------



## TrishF (Apr 22, 2012)

punkchic46290 said:


> I work at Qdobas and while the recipe alreadye recipe for our ci posted is similar the recipe for our cilantro-lime rice is different


Oh no... punkchic46290. I was so excited that I would/could get that wonderful & official Qdoba recipe, but when I tried to email you I get the message "could not ferform this operation because the default mail client is not properly installed". What's up? Really want that recipe after going to a Qdoba yesterday for the first time and lovin' that rice!! Thanks!


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 22, 2012)

TrishF, that post is almost 6 years old and the member has moved on.


----------



## Jolokia (Apr 22, 2012)

I worked at Qdoba a few years ago. The post above is exactly what we used (rice lime finely chopped cilantro). Though I think we had an extra bit of salt added when we made the rice.


----------



## TrishF (Apr 22, 2012)

Thank you... I'm brand new to this site today, so I don't know the process yet. I appreciate your response since I was just so excited to think I had access to that delish rice variation. Much appreciated!!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 22, 2012)

Welcome to DC Trish!


----------



## Jolokia (Apr 22, 2012)

Trish, 
When you mix it all together, you want to make sure the rice isn't over cooked, and also tossing it prevents the rice from mushing together.
Qdoba is awesome! Better than Chipotle!


----------



## TrishF (Apr 22, 2012)

Thank you... good reminder! I'm going to make the dish tomorrow... can't wait, especially since this sounds so easy! Just a fantastic blending of the right ingredients. And I'll let folks know how it turns out. Again, thank you.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Apr 22, 2012)

What could be simpler? You make some white rice, then splash on some lime juice, then mix in a smattering of cilantro.

Cilantro adds a fresh taste for many, but for a few it adds a "soapy" taste (from what I hear, I've never tasted that). You like it or you don't.

Lime juice has long been a "secret ingredient" of mine. I've often wondered why adding lime juice makes such (in many cases) a significant change in taste. I first began adding lime juice in my quest to learn Asian cooking (mostly Thai food), and following their recipes, but I quickly discovered that lime juice is not just for Asian recipes. (Try it on any barbecue!) These days I'll squeeze a squirt of lime over almost anything.

My theory is that the citric acid taste of lime juice cuts the oily taste of fats, perhaps in some ways like how alcoholic drinks (wine, beer) also cut fatty tastes, and perhaps why so many people enjoy wine and beer with food. When you "cut" the fatty taste it clears your sense of taste and allows you to experience the taste anew instead of having your tongue covered by a thick coating of fats.

I hope to try this simple recipe soon. And if it doesn't work you can always fry the rice the next day.


----------



## Zereh (Apr 23, 2012)

I know it's old, but I'll add my 2cp since it is back up top!

Tried-&-True method: Saute rice and lime zest in butter until the rice smells toasty and turns opaque. Add the liquid (I like chicken stock) + lime juice and cook the rice as usual. Chopped cilantro goes in after the rice is done cooking.

Cooking the rice with the lime zest and juice nudges this rice into the great category (instead of just good.) This method works well w/ both brown and white rice.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Apr 23, 2012)

Zereh, you have some good ideas particularly the lime zest, and I think rice often benefits from sauteing the raw rice before cooking. However IMO the lime juice should be applied after cooking, at the same time as the fresh cilantro is added, because the lime juice will be more present if it's on the surface rather than being absorbed, although I'm sure the opposite could be argued too.


----------

